# Pratt & Whitney J58 Turbojet Detail



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2016)

Canon SX60HS

1.





2.


 

3.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2016)

Cool set!!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like some of my plumbing LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool set!!



Thanks John, took quite a few shots today, I thought you might like this sort of thing. I got a lot to post but have to widdle them down. Artistically, hard for me to figure out the composition,  bad lighting, lack of aircraft experience (other than painting them), and knowing what is good. I looked online a little but much the same as what I got.   



smoke665 said:


> Looks like some of my plumbing LOL


Thanks Smoke... yes, the axial-flow turbojet are technical marvels (started in the 50's). I am studying  them now and literally having a hard time to stop reading.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 29, 2016)

Where are you capturing all of these pictures?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 29, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Where are you capturing all of these pictures?


These were in a certified Navy restoration hanger / museum.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2016)

Man, I'd hate to trace a leak in that thing.  What a design headache.  Could you touch the stuff?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Man, I'd hate to trace a leak in that thing.  What a design headache.  Could you touch the stuff?


Yes, one of the mechanics explained how it worked, gave me a tour of their restoration projects. Bunch of retired mechanics and a couple of grasshoppers to do the heavy stuff. Really brilliant men that just love to work. I don't have the info in front of me but one of them is a fighter plane pulled out of the ocean from WWII era, pretty neat. I got a couple of detail pics from it. I guess they are one of only two Navy authorized restoration places. I could spend days there taking picks but I really didn't have much time that day. I got some cool engine pics that they rebuilt and displayed. I really have no idea how to take pics of aircraft, not much about it really.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2016)

Not that I'm an expert on aircraft photography, but here is my gallery of the "Planes of Fame" air museum in Chino, California.

Planes of Fame

Planes of Fame restores most of their planes for flight. The planes are often used in movies. You can arrange to be flown in fighters or take a party of five in a B26 (IIRC).  The planes are constantly being moved around within their display hanger, so everytime you go back the lighting on the planes is different.  You can tell what planes were recently flown because there are drip pans under those planes.

The last time I was there they had a new display of an ME 109.  It was dragged out the bottom of a cold Ruskie lake and was in great condition.  You could stick your fingers and fist into the holes in the fuselage and wing which terminated its last flight.

Love that place.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Not that I'm an expert on aircraft photography, but here is my gallery of the "Planes of Fame" air museum in Chino, California.
> 
> Planes of Fame
> 
> ...


Shoot, I wish I would have looked at those prior. I have a few that are borderline worthy of posting. Those pics are fantastic but I knew they would be.


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 30, 2016)

What always fascinates me is that these systems were conceptualized and designed using pencil, paper, and a slide rule...

Nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 30, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> What always fascinates me is that these systems were conceptualized and designed using pencil, paper, and a slide rule...
> 
> Nice set!


I know, right? Thanks.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2016)

Lots of paper and pencils ...


----------

